# Is your Diamond timeshare in a trust?



## clifffaith (Oct 17, 2019)

We are transitioning 10K Hawaii points. I would have sworn DR was in our trust, but it was bought after Marriott and Westin which I know we had to jump through hoops and pay to put in our trust, only to find that our last name then shows up as "Trust" on a reservation and family can't reach us. My Diamond statements just have our two names (different last names) and says nothing about the trust, making me think they never got put in the trust (possibly because they were always points and not deeds). Diamond wants a copy of the trust if our ownership is held in the trust, and so far in the mountain of trust paperwork I see nothing about any timeshares (we no longer own the Marriott or Westin properties). Was wondering if anyone who is sure their DR timeshare is held in trust sees that designation on their statements.


----------



## mjdim61 (Oct 30, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> We are transitioning 10K Hawaii points. I would have sworn DR was in our trust, but it was bought after Marriott and Westin which I know we had to jump through hoops and pay to put in our trust, only to find that our last name then shows up as "Trust" on a reservation and family can't reach us. My Diamond statements just have our two names (different last names) and says nothing about the trust, making me think they never got put in the trust (possibly because they were always points and not deeds). Diamond wants a copy of the trust if our ownership is held in the trust, and so far in the mountain of trust paperwork I see nothing about any timeshares (we no longer own the Marriott or Westin properties). Was wondering if anyone who is sure their DR timeshare is held in trust sees that designation on their statements.



I put my Diamond ownership in our family trust but I don't see the trust name on our statement so I'm guessing you're okay.


----------



## gerena (Mar 26, 2020)

It is not on our statements, but in going back to the deed, it is there.


----------



## pierrepierre (Mar 28, 2020)

We purchased directly from Diamond multiple contracts. Some made it in the trust, some did not - even when papers were signed at time of purchase.  I would make sure that whom ever is in the trust, WANTS your Diamond points, as they may be liable for maintenance fees, and will they have to pay fees for the change over to their name.  It appears to me that Diamond is using many and new fee based approaches.......


----------

